# best place to pick up wood chunks for smoker



## 212racing (Feb 7, 2012)

i am located south of kankakee

it is for a smaller side burner charbroil


----------



## berninga87 (Feb 7, 2012)

If you have a Menards close by I usually get mine there


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2012)

Lately Home Depot has been carrying fire wood that is a mix of oak, hickory, and pecan. It's in about a 30-40 pound bag for $4.99. I just take the splits & cut nice discs out with my chop saw. Great combo, and very cheap.


----------



## 212racing (Feb 7, 2012)

thx

heading to home improvement stores on sat


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 8, 2012)

Smoknal

Have you ever used the sawdust from your chop saw? If so how do it work.....


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> Smoknal
> 
> Have you ever used the sawdust from your chop saw? If so how do it work.....




No I haven't tried that, but I do have a bag that attaches to the saw & I could collect the dust. Thanks for the idea, I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 8, 2012)

Please let me know how it turns out i'm in the process of making a cold smoker and i was planning on doing just what you said but also use the saw dust.


----------



## bbqhobo (Feb 8, 2012)

Saw your post and thought maybe this would help. http://www.bbq-hobo.com A new wood shipment for chunks should arrive some time around Feb 17.This is a new store in Tarpon Springs and is setting up it’s inventory. If your looking for something particular maybe it can be added to the shipment.


----------



## billebouy (Feb 8, 2012)

bbqhobo said:


> Saw your post and thought maybe this would help. http://www.bbq-hobo.com A new wood shipment for chunks should arrive some time around Feb 17. This is a new store in Tarpon Springs and is setting up it’s inventory. If your looking for something particular maybe it can be added to the shipment.




Interesting.  Would be helpful if the links on the page worked...

Edit: Here's a link to the products page:

Product List


----------



## sprky (Feb 8, 2012)

Check out wally world here they are getting in chunks, and chips


----------

